# Alternative zu SSI..?



## Daijin (24. August 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte auf einer Seite die Options einer DropDownList dynamisch erstellen, nämlich je nach Inhalt eines bestimmten Textfiles.

Jetzt musste ich feststellen, dass der Server wohl kein SSI unterstützt, mit dem ich das ursprünglich lösen wollte, und ich hab auch keine Möglichkeit da herumzukonfigurieren..

Gibts da Alternativen..?

Danke schonmal,
Gruß Daijin


----------



## xxenon (24. August 2004)

PHP, ASP, JSP, ...

JavaScript wäre notfalls denkbar, wenn die Textdatei eine JS-Datei ist, in der die Werte von vorne herein als gültige Variablen gesetzt sind.

Alle anderen Ansätze zum Auslesen von Textdateien mit clientseitigen Skriptsprachen würde ich schnell vergessen =)

MfG.

xxenon


----------



## Daijin (24. August 2004)

ASP, PHP, ... dann sollte das auch mit Perl gehen, oder?
Davon hätt ich nämlich ein wenig Ahnung 

Kann ich irgendwie nur Teile des HTMLs generieren lassen (wie die <option>s), oder muss ich ohne SSI die ganze Seite mit dem Skript erstellen?

Gruß Daijin


----------



## xxenon (24. August 2004)

Gehn tut's mit Perl jedenfalls.

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, noch nie damit gearbeitet zu haben, aber soweit ich weiß muss man damit im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Skriptsprachen die komplette Seite generieren.

Jedenfalls habe ich noch nie etwas gegenteiliges gehört ^^.

Ist Perl denn verfügbar auf deinem Webspace?


Wenn irgendwie möglich würde ich PHP verwenden.


MfG.


----------



## Daijin (24. August 2004)

Ja, Perl geht.
Mein Wissen über PHP geht gegen 0, daher kann ich nicht mehr als irgendwelche Codeschnipsel übernehmen, und zum Lernen reicht die Zeit im Moment nicht.

Wenn du sagst dass man mit PHP NICHT die ganze Seite generieren muss, werd ich mich mal danach umsehen:  

Danke & Gruß,
Daijin


----------

